# WTF Swamp Men (NatGeoWild)...



## Max713 (May 11, 2011)

Watching the episode "Gator Breakout" 2010, as we speak. In about the middle of the episode, they were checking out a local Tegu someone found and wanted to give to the Swamp Men as a "rescue".
The narrator claimed:
"the Tegu is an aggressive lizard native to south america, that grows to be about 3.5' in length, and _rarely_ make good pets."


Should be used to these shows spewing mis-information... Just irked me a little bit...


----------



## turtlepunk (May 12, 2011)

ugh wtf!! not nat geo too!! i would expect animal planet to put out some BS like that but now NAT GEO!?!? these channels are really starting to piss me off!! all the ignorant people are totally going to eat this up which just feeds their fears which will push for more animal BANS!!


----------



## laurarfl (May 12, 2011)

I've seen other stuff on Nat Geo that was just ridiculous. But fear and sensationalism sells.


----------



## montana (May 12, 2011)

But you still watch it don`t you ???


----------



## jmulley6 (May 12, 2011)

someone here In RI couldn't afford his tegu and other herps so he brought them to a local shelter. the local news heard of it and made a big stink about it saying reptiles don't belong as pets and we are suppose to register certain species with DEM! when that aired the worst part is all my ignorant coworkers agreed with it , until I set them straight . you got your puppy from a breader, I got my tegu from a breeder, they both curl up on the couch and watch tv with us, the only difference is my animal is cold blooded . I hate the ignorant media fueling ignorant minds


----------



## slideaboot (May 12, 2011)

All of those channels, Animal Planet, National Geographic, Discovery...they're all whack. It's all about sensationalism disguised as educational programming. It's all dumb. The most obvious indicators are usually a narrator with one of those bassy (base-EE) voices making every scene seem like a preview for Terminator 7 and edited footage that's cut like a SAW movie. It's insulting and incredibly damaging to our hobby (most people can't see through the BS--they just swallow whatever these programs manipulate into their little brain-mouths).


----------



## Toby_H (May 12, 2011)

You guys are preaching to the choir...

Get involved in your local community and find out what groups are promoting animal education and become a part of their efforts.

There is a local park where many local schools come through for field trips. I've met with the volunteers and workers there and coordinated my Tegu and I visiting during field trips letting my Tegu meet the children. It was a wonderful opportunity for the kids to get first hand real life experience that not all reptiles are scary.

My Tegu and I have also been to "Reptile Days" at a local college giving the same opportunity to young adults.


----------



## jumper123 (May 12, 2011)

i agree but i just watched a show on I think Nat geo called snake underworld. Great show makes people think about how good of pets snake make. Rarely see a show about that!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 12, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> You guys are preaching to the choir...
> 
> Get involved in your local community and find out what groups are promoting animal education and become a part of their efforts.
> 
> ...




Great idea. Do you ever get worried about your tegu biting anyone? My tegus don't mind being held or touched by other people but they can be a little more unpredictable in new environments.. Not aggressive or anything though.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2011)

montana said:


> But you still watch it don`t you ???



No. The only one I watch now is Swamp Brothers. I used to watch Croc Hunter and Jeff Corwin. I don't watch any of that crap now.


----------



## Toby_H (May 13, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are preaching to the choir...
> ...



I make sure my Tegu is well fed and overall happy / stress free before making such outings. But he is very well behaved and seems to enjoy the 'adventure' of visiting new places. He seems to enjoy the back rubs and doesn't mind on-lookers. When he starts avoiding attention I put him away or take him home. It is very important to be able to recognise when your animal has "had enough".


----------

